# درس من سلسلة دروس artcam



## salah_design (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء سيكون هذا الدرس اخر درس لانني سوف اتوقف لفتره بسبب بعض الاشغال وعندما انتهي منها ساعود لتقديم الدروس لافادة من يبحث عن المعرفه مع العلم اني ساكون موجود تقريبا كل يوم فمن يحتاج الى اي مساعده فليراسلني ع الخاص 



تقبلوا تحياتي 
وارجوا ان يكون في هذا الدرس فائدة للجميع


----------



## kad8 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الله يجزيك الخيرويبارك فيك
ويعوضك ويبارك بوقتك ان شاءالله

تم تنفيذ التمرين بنجاح الحمدلله 
رسم سريع لستارة
يحتاج دقة اكثر ولكن كفكرةجديدة للتمرين





جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله يجزيك الخيرويبارك فيك
> ويعوضك ويبارك بوقتك ان شاءالله
> 
> ...


ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
تسلم ايدك 
والله اني اعجبت بها 
واسال الله ان يبارك فيك 
واشكرك على دعائك لي بالخير
عندي سؤال اخي
هل كان الشرح واضح وسهل حتى اتاكد ان الجميع سوف يفهم الشرح ؟


----------



## kad8 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم اخ صلاح واضح ومفهوم
الله يجزيك الخير
ومن عنده سؤال او شي غيرواضح سوف يسال عنه


----------



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> نعم اخ صلاح واضح ومفهوم
> الله يجزيك الخير
> ومن عنده سؤال او شي غيرواضح سوف يسال عنه


بارك الله فيك
وشكرا على الاجابة
ونحن ان شاء الله سوف نرد على الاسئلة قد الاستطاعة


----------



## sas111 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عالم التقني (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## colombonacer (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*روعة*

:77:ما شاء الله اروع وابسط طريقة للتعليم اتمنى المواصلة على هذا المنوال ......رائع اخي بوركت وبالتوفييييييق:12:

و حبذا اخي لو ارفقت الموضوع بملف قابل للتحميل مثلا pdfاو ما شابهه لتسهيل الاستعمال للدرس وعموم الفائدة وشكرا


----------

